# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Հայալեզու սուբտիտրերի բազա

## Rhayader

Առաջարկում եմ հայալեզու սուբտիտրերի բազա ստեղծել: Կամավորական հիմքերով: Ո՞վ կաջակցի: Նաև կտեղադրեմ ինֆորմացիա կատարված թարգմանությունների մասին: Երբ ընթացիկ նախագիծն ավարտված է, ընդունվում են առաջարկներ հաջորդ թարգմանության վերաբերյալ: Կարիք կա հոսթինգ անել այդ ամենն, իհարկե: Հեղինակային իրավունքների ոչ մի խախտման հարց չկա: Կարելի է նույնիսկ կցել Հայերեն.am-ին կամ Ակումբ.am-ին: Եթե, իհարկե, նշված նախագծերի ղեկավարները ցանկանում են: Ի՞նչ կասես, Չուկ:

----------

Chuk (01.12.2010), davidus (01.12.2010), impression (02.12.2010), Jarre (01.12.2010), matlev (01.12.2010), prof-de-Francais (01.12.2010), shatboyov (14.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010), VisTolog (01.12.2010), Yellow Raven (02.12.2010), Աթեիստ (01.12.2010), Հայկօ (01.12.2010), Ձայնալար (01.12.2010), Մանուլ (01.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ներկայումս թարգմանվում է. «Լուսատտիկների գերեզմանոցը» («Grave of the Fireflies»), ռեժիսոր՝ Իսաո Տակահատա:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սոֆ, հետո սուբտիտրերի ընդհանուր բազաներում դիր, օրինակ www.opensubtitles.org սայթում որոշ հայերեն տիտրեր կան  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Տարբերակ ա))) բայց էդ տիտրերը սովորաբար մարդկանց են պետք, ովքեր անգլերենից վատ են, ու հայալեզու ինտերֆեյս չունեցող կայքերից օգտվել դժվարանում են:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2010), Աթեիստ (01.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Շատ լավ միտք ա  :Smile: : Կինոներ թարգմանելու բավականին մեծ փորձ ունեմ. շատ կուզենայի զբաղվել, բայց հիմա ընդհանրապես ժամանակ չունեմ, ցավոք սրտի: Ամեն դեպքում՝ ուժերիս ներածի չափով կաշխատեմ օգնել:

Մի քանի բաներ կան, որ դիտելիս մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ. «կամ ես պիտի թարգմանեմ, կամ՝ ոչ ոք»  :Smile: :

----------

Ariadna (01.12.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010), VisTolog (01.12.2010), Աթեիստ (01.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Առաջարկում եմ հայալեզու սուբտիտրերի բազա ստեղծել: Կամավորական հիմքերով: Ո՞վ կաջակցի: Նաև կտեղադրեմ ինֆորմացիա կատարված թարգմանությունների մասին: Երբ ընթացիկ նախագիծն ավարտված է, ընդունվում են առաջարկներ հաջորդ թարգմանության վերաբերյալ: Կարիք կա հոսթինգ անել այդ ամենն, իհարկե: Հեղինակային իրավունքների ոչ մի խախտման հարց չկա: Կարելի է նույնիսկ կցել Հայերեն.am-ին կամ Ակումբ.am-ին: Եթե, իհարկե, նշված նախագծերի ղեկավարները ցանկանում են: Ի՞նչ կասես, Չուկ:


Սիրտս վկայում ա  ինչ որ օգտակար բան եք ուզում անեք, սուբտիտը ինչա նշանակու՞մ :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2010)

----------


## BOBO

գուգլին տվեք թող թարգմանի

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սիրտս վկայում ա  ինչ որ օգտակար բան եք ուզում անեք, սուբտիտը ինչա նշանակու՞մ


Սուբտիտրեր, տիտրեր, մի խոսքով՝ վիդեոյի տակ գրվող բառերը՝ երկխոսությունները  :Smile: :



Նեո. «Ջիհադ ալ Մատրիքսիմ, Ալլահ աքբար էնթեռ»:

Մոտավորապես սենց, բայց հայերեն, էլի  :LOL: :

----------

Amaru (01.02.2011), impression (02.12.2010), Jarre (01.12.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Հաաաա, բայց ո՞վ հավես ունի նստի կարդա, ֆիլմը նայես, թե՞ բառերը կարդաս:
Ժող. ավելի լավ չի միանգամից  ֆիլմը թարգմանեք, օրինակ ես տեքստը կկարդամ:

----------


## AniwaR

Ես է՜լ, ես է՜լ, ես էլ կկարդամ: :Scenic:  :Vaii:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես է՜լ, ես է՜լ, ես էլ կկարդամ:


 Ըհը մանրից խումբ ա ձևավորվում:Թե չէ էտ անտերը տառերի հավեսը ով ունի, հենա ռուսերեն տարբերակը կնայեն կամ չեն էլ նայի:

----------


## AniwaR

> Ըհը մանրից խումբ ա ձևավորվում:Թե չէ էտ անտերը տառերի հավեսը ով ունի, հենա ռուսերեն տարբերակը կնայեն կամ չեն էլ նայի:


Այօ, մենք, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված, Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանին ու Խորեն Լևոնյանին գահընկեց ենք անելու: :Goblin: 

Հ.գ. Առնիին ես եմ կրկնօրինակելու: :Blush:

----------

Gayl (01.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հաաաա, բայց ո՞վ հավես ունի նստի կարդա, ֆիլմը նայես, թե՞ բառերը կարդաս:
> Ժող. ավելի լավ չի միանգամից  ֆիլմը թարգմանեք, օրինակ ես տեքստը կկարդամ:


Ֆիլմը թարգմանելը շա՜տ, շա՜տ ավելի աշխատատար ու դժվար գործ է, քան թե միայն տիտրերը թարգմանելը: Տիտրերը կարելի է բավականին արագ թարգմանել ու պատրաստել, իսկ ֆիլմի լիրաժեք ու քիչ թե շատ նորմալ թարգմանությունը բավականին լուրջ աշխատանք է ենթադրում իր տակ, ու երկխոսությունների թարգմանությունը գործի մի փոքր մասն է ընդամենը: Դեռ չեմ խոսում անհրաժեշտ սարքավորումների ու մասնագետների մասին: Ինչպես նաև՝ եթե թարգմանում ես միայն տիտրերը, կարող ես մասնակիորեն կամ լրիվ անտեսել էնպիսի կարևորագույն գործոններ, ինչպիսիք են դերասանի շուրթերի շարժումները, արտասանվող տեքստի տևողությունը, ժեստիկուլյացիան, արտասանական դադարները և այլն և այլն: Լիակատար թարգմանության ժամանակ էդ ամեն ինչի անտեսումը կհանգեցներ կատաստրոֆայի, իսկ միայն տիտրերի թարգմանության դեպքում դա նույնիսկ կարող է աննկատ մնալ, եթե բուն թարգմանությունը բավարար բարձր մակարդակով է արված:

----------

Amaru (01.02.2011), AniwaR (01.12.2010), impression (02.12.2010), Jarre (01.12.2010), prof-de-Francais (01.12.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010), Ուլուանա (14.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հաաաա, բայց ո՞վ հավես ունի նստի կարդա, ֆիլմը նայես, թե՞ բառերը կարդաս:
> Ժող. ավելի լավ չի միանգամից  ֆիլմը թարգմանեք, օրինակ ես տեքստը կկարդամ:


Մեկը ես ատում եմ դուբլյաժով ֆիլմերը: Ֆիլմերում շատ բան կախված է դերասանների ձայնից, ինտոնացիայից, զգացմունքայնությունից, ինչը նույնիսկ լավագույն դուբլյաժը չի կարող ապահովել, էլ չեմ խոսում էն դուբլյաժների մասին, որտեղ ընդամենը մեկ դերասան է տեքստը կարդում՝ շատ հաճախ քթի մեջ ու միատոն  :Bad:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2010), Malxas (14.10.2012), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մեկը ես ատում եմ դուբլյաժով ֆիլմերը: Ֆիլմերում շատ բան կախված է դերասանների ձայնից, ինտոնացիայից, զգացմունքայնությունից, ինչը նույնիսկ լավագույն դուբլյաժը չի կարող ապահովել, էլ չեմ խոսում էն դուբլյաժների մասին, որտեղ ընդամենը մեկ դերասան է տեքստը կարդում՝ շատ հաճախ քթի մեջ ու միատոն


Հայկ, «դուբլյաժ» ու «մեկ դերասան» արտահայտությունները իրար բացառում են  :Wink: : Եթե, իհարկե, տվյալ ֆիլմում ընդամենը մի հոգի չի խոսում (փորձում եմ տենց կինո հիշել)  :Smile: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ, «դուբլյաժ» ու «մեկ դերասան» արտահայտությունները իրար բացառում են :


Բա մեկ դերասանով դուբլյաժն ի՞նչ ա կոչվում  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆիլմը թարգմանելը շա՜տ, շա՜տ ավելի աշխատատար ու դժվար գործ է, քան թե միայն տիտրերը թարգմանելը: Տիտրերը կարելի է բավականին արագ թարգմանել ու պատրաստել, իսկ ֆիլմի լիրաժեք ու քիչ թե շատ նորմալ թարգմանությունը բավականին լուրջ աշխատանք է ենթադրում իր տակ, ու երկխոսությունների թարգմանությունը գործի մի փոքր մասն է ընդամենը: Դեռ չեմ խոսում անհրաժեշտ սարքավորումների ու մասնագետների մասին: Ինչպես նաև՝ եթե թարգմանում ես միայն տիտրերը, կարող ես մասնակիորեն կամ լրիվ անտեսել էնպիսի կարևորագույն գործոններ, ինչպիսիք են դերասանի շուրթերի շարժումները, արտասանվող տեքստի տևողությունը, ժեստիկուլյացիան, արտասանական դադարները և այլն և այլն: Լիակատար թարգմանության ժամանակ էդ ամեն ինչի անտեսումը կհանգեցներ կատաստրոֆայի, իսկ միայն տիտրերի թարգմանության դեպքում դա նույնիսկ կարող է աննկատ մնալ, եթե բուն թարգմանությունը բավարար բարձր մակարդակով է արված:


Դե իհարկե շատ բարդ է, բայց հակառակ դեպքում կարծում եմ անիմաստ աշխատանք է տարվելու, ես միշտ աշխատում եմ չնայել այն ֆիլմերը որտեղ տառեր կան, իսկ եթե այդպիսի դեպքեր էլ պատահում են, ապա ֆիլմը կիսատ եմ թողում:
Ապեր, բայց որ ուզենանք կարելի կլինի իրագործել:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկը ես ատում եմ դուբլյաժով ֆիլմերը: Ֆիլմերում շատ բան կախված է դերասանների ձայնից, ինտոնացիայից, զգացմունքայնությունից, ինչը նույնիսկ լավագույն դուբլյաժը չի կարող ապահովել, էլ չեմ խոսում էն դուբլյաժների մասին, որտեղ ընդամենը մեկ դերասան է տեքստը կարդում՝ շատ հաճախ քթի մեջ ու միատոն


Իհարկե մեկ կամ թեկուզ երկու թարգմանիչով ֆիլմերը մի տեսակ չի լինում նայել, բայց կարծում եմ էլի ցանկացողներ կլինեն, ապեր որ ուզենանք հաստատ կարանք, բայց տենց բաներ անելու համար թույլատվությու՞ն ա պետք:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, օբյեկտիվորեն ասեմ՝ ինձ ուղղակի հավատացեք, խնդրում եմ. ֆիլմերը լիակատար թարգմանելը իրատեսական չի, իսկ հայերեն սուբտիտրեր ստեղծելը լիովին իրագործելի է: Գովելի է, իհարկե, թարգմանելու ցանկությունը, բայց որպես էդ ողջ խոհանոցին որոշ չափով ծանոթ մարդ պարզապես նշեմ, որ անիրատեսական է: Ինչպես նաև գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ չափազանց բարդ է լինելու պատշաճ որակ ապահովելը, ինչն էլ իր հերթին, ցավոք սրտի, գրեթե զրոյի է հավասարեցնելու ֆիլմը թարգմանելու վրա ծախսված ջանքերը: Ամեն դեպքում՝ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում քննարկում ենք հենց սուբտիտրերը. կառաջարկեի շատ չշեղվել:

----------

impression (02.12.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, օբյեկտիվորեն ասեմ՝ ինձ ուղղակի հավատացեք, խնդրում եմ. ֆիլմերը լիակատար թարգմանելը իրատեսական չի, իսկ հայերեն սուբտիտրեր ստեղծելը լիովին իրագործելի է: Գովելի է, իհարկե, թարգմանելու ցանկությունը, բայց որպես էդ ողջ խոհանոցին որոշ չափով ծանոթ մարդ պարզապես նշեմ, որ անիրատեսական է: Ինչպես նաև գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ չափազանց բարդ է լինելու պատշաճ որակ ապահովելը, ինչն էլ իր հերթին, ցավոք սրտի, գրեթե զրոյի է հավասարեցնելու ֆիլմը թարգմանելու վրա ծախսված ջանքերը: Ամեն դեպքում՝ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում քննարկում ենք հենց սուբտիտրերը. կառաջարկեի շատ չշեղվել:


Բայց ու՞մ են պետք այդ սուբտիտրեր :Wink: 
Փողի հետ ա՞ կապված

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բայց ու՞մ են պետք այդ սուբտիտրեր
> Փողի հետ ա՞ կապված


 Ինձ: Ֆրանսերեն ֆիլմերը, օրինակ, կնախընտրեմ հայերեն սուբտիտրերով դիտել, քան ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ  :Smile: :

----------

prof-de-Francais (01.12.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010), Աթեիստ (01.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ: Ֆրանսերեն ֆիլմերը, օրինակ, կնախընտրեմ հայերեն սուբտիտրերով դիտել, քան ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ :


Դե մի քիչ նեռվերդ էլ պետք է պինդ լինի, համ պետք է հասցնես կարդաս համ էլ հետևես սյուժեին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բա մեկ դերասանով դուբլյաժն ի՞նչ ա կոչվում


Դուբլյաժը հետևյալն է. յուրաքանչյուր դերասանի փոխարեն խոսում է առանձին մարդ. օրիգինալ ձայնը ընդհանրապես չի լսվում և լիովին փոխարինվում է թարգմանությամբ. փորձ է արվում թարգմանիչների ձայնը, առոգանությունը, նույնիսկ ակցենտը և այլն առավելագույնս մոտեցնելու բնօրինակին. մոտ՝ close-up տեսարաններում, ինչպես նաև այն բոլոր տեղերում, որտեղ հստակ երևում է խոսողի դեմքը, (սա շատ կարևոր է) թարգմանված տեքստի համար որպես մեկնարկային կետ ընտրվում են օրիգինալում արտասանված տեքստի՝ արտասանական ապարատի առաջացրած շարժումները (my pleasure - моя прелесть; England prevails - Англиа превыше (всего)). իդեալական տարբերակում թարգմանող դերասանը ձայնագրվելու ժամանակ պիտի նույն շարժումներն անի կամ նույն բանով զբաղվի, ինչ կինոյում խաղացող դերասանը (եթե օրիգինալում խոսողը, ենթադրենք, հավ է ուտում կամ վազում է, թարգմանով դերասանը պիտի այդ պահին նույնպես հավ ուտի կամ վազի), պիտի լինի նույն՝ բաց կամ փակ միջավայրում և այլն: Մի խոսքով՝ իսկական դուբլյաժը շատ դժվար գործ է, բայց եթե հաջողված է, ապա կարող է փոխանցել օրիգինալի համուհոտը՝ եթե ոչ ամբողջությամբ, ապա մեծ մասմաբ՝ հաստատ:

----------

Amaru (01.02.2011), impression (02.12.2010), Ձայնալար (02.12.2010), Ուլուանա (14.10.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ու՞մ են պետք այդ սուբտիտրեր
> Փողի հետ ա՞ կապված


Օրինակ՝ ես դեմ չէի լինի  :Smile: : Չէ, հաստատ պետք են, ու հաստատ իրենց «սպառողին» կգտնեն: Համ էլ արի չմոռանանք, որ ոչ բոլոր ֆիլմերն են ռուսերեն թարգմանված, ու ոչ բոլորն են ռուսերեն հասկանում:

----------

Gayl (01.12.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010), Աթեիստ (01.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Շատ լավ միտք է: Ինչով կկարողանամ, կօժանդակեմ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Սուբտիտրերով կինոն 2 առավելություն ունի, դերասանների օրիգինալ ձայնն ա մնում ու օրիգինալի համ ու հոտը, բացի այդ տվյալ լեզուն էլ ես նայելով սովորում, բա որ անգլերեն կինոն արաբերեն սուբտիտրերով ես նայում, վափշե հրաշք ա, միանգամից 2 լեզու ես սովորում, լավ բան ա, չեմ մասնակցի, որովհետև ոչ փորձ ունեմ, ոչ հավես, բայց հավեսով կնայեմ :Jpit:

----------

prof-de-Francais (01.12.2010), Ձայնալար (02.12.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

*Gayl*, շատ-շատերին ա պետք: Եթե պետք է թարգմանությամբ նայեմ, ապա հազար անգամ գերադասելի է սուբտիտրը՝ նույնիսկ լավորակ, պրոֆեսիոնալ դուբլյաժից: Համ ֆիլմն ես դիտում, համ էլ միաժամանակ լեզու ես սովորում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> *Gayl*, շատ-շատերին ա պետք: Եթե պետք է թարգմանությամբ նայեմ, ապա հազար անգամ գերադասելի է սուբտիտրը՝ նույնիսկ լավորակ, պրոֆեսիոնալ դուբլյաժից: Համ ֆիլմն ես դիտում, համ էլ միաժամանակ լեզու ես սովորում:


Եթե լեզու սովորելու պահը դնենք մի կողմ տակը ոչինչ չի մնա, ես շատ օրիգինալ բան առաջարկեցի, բայց որ Հայկօն ասում անիրագործելի ա ուրեմն ես սուսում եմ :Jpit:  միայն թե չեմ հասկանում, թե Հ 1 ը ինչպես է կարողանում անիրագործելին գործելի սարքել :Dntknw:

----------


## davidus

Շատ էլ սիրուն ա նայվում...

----------

Rhayader (02.12.2010), Yellow Raven (02.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հրաշալի միտք ա  :Smile:  Հիմա շատ զբաղված եմ, չեմ կարող օգնել, բայց հենց մի քիչ ազատ ժամանակ ունենամ կմիանամ թարգմանություններին  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միտքը շատ լավն ա, բայց առանց ֆինանսավորման ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Միտքը շատ լավն ա, բայց առանց ֆինանսավորման ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի:


Մի հատը գրեթե պատրաստ է: Մի սուբտիտրը զբաղեցնում է մինչև 50 կիլոբայթ տարածք: Հոսթինգ-տրաֆիկ ծավալային խնդիր չկա, փաստորեն: Մի սուբտիտրը թարգմանվում է մոտ երկու երեկոյում:

Ժողովուրդ, ավելացնեմ, որ այս գործում կարևոր է ոչ միայն թարգմանության մասնակիցների, այլ սպառողի առկայությունը: Ոչ մեկը, ես էլ ներառյալ, չի ցանկանա այդքան ժամանակ ու աշխատանք վատնի մի բանի վրա, որ ոչ մեկին ընդհանրապես պետք չի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ֆիլմը թարգմանելը շա՜տ, շա՜տ ավելի աշխատատար ու դժվար գործ է, քան թե միայն տիտրերը թարգմանելը: Տիտրերը կարելի է բավականին արագ թարգմանել ու պատրաստել, իսկ ֆիլմի լիրաժեք ու քիչ թե շատ նորմալ թարգմանությունը բավականին լուրջ աշխատանք է ենթադրում իր տակ, ու երկխոսությունների թարգմանությունը գործի մի փոքր մասն է ընդամենը: Դեռ չեմ խոսում անհրաժեշտ սարքավորումների ու մասնագետների մասին: Ինչպես նաև՝ եթե թարգմանում ես միայն տիտրերը, կարող ես մասնակիորեն կամ լրիվ անտեսել էնպիսի կարևորագույն գործոններ, ինչպիսիք են դերասանի շուրթերի շարժումները, արտասանվող տեքստի տևողությունը, ժեստիկուլյացիան, արտասանական դադարները և այլն և այլն: Լիակատար թարգմանության ժամանակ էդ ամեն ինչի անտեսումը կհանգեցներ կատաստրոֆայի, իսկ միայն տիտրերի թարգմանության դեպքում դա նույնիսկ կարող է աննկատ մնալ, եթե բուն թարգմանությունը բավարար բարձր մակարդակով է արված:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ։ 

Ես ղեկավարել եմ երկու ֆիլմի թարգմանության պրոեկտ և իրականում դա բավականին բարդ աշխատանք է։

Պրոֆեսիոնալ թարգմանիչներԲավական աշխատանք, որպեսզի տեքստը հնչի բնօրինակի պես *բնական* և *խոսակցական*Հոգ տանել, որ թարգմանված ռեպլիկաները լինեն այնպիսի երկարության, որ հնարավոր լինի կարդալ կոնկրետ վայրկյանների ընթացքում։
Ասեմ, որ սրա վրա երբեմն *ավելի շատ ժամանակ է ծախսվում քան թարգմանության վրա*։Աուդիոստուդիա գոնե մինիմալ տեխնիկայովԷս ամենին գումարած բազմաթիվ այլ նյուանսներ, որոնք իմաստ չունի հիմա գրել։

1,5 ժամանոց այդ ֆիլմի թարգմանությունը և ձայնագրությունը մեզանից պահանջեց երեք հոգուց բաղկացած թարգմանչական խումբ և աուդիոձայնագրող մասնագետ։ Թարգմանության վրա ծախսվեց 40 ժամ (մեկ աշխատանքային շաբաթ), իսկ ձայնագրման և ձայնը «նստացնելու» վրա մոտ 160 ժամ։ Պատճառը այն է, որ ձայնագրվողները որոշակի տաղանդ ունեցող մեր աշխատակիցներն էին, որոնք սակայն չունեին նման պրոեկտի մասնակցելու ոչ մի փորձ և երկար ժամանակ ծախսվեց նորմալ և գեղեցիկ ձայնագրություն ստանալու համար։ Արդյունքում ստացանք այնպիսի ֆիլմ, որ շատերին թվում է, թե դա հենց հայերեն լեզովով է նկարահանվել։ 

Իսկ երբ ես մի ուրիշ կազմակերպության ներկայացրեցի ծախսված ժամանակը, նրանք պարզապես ծիծաղեցին ասելով, որ իրենցից դա խլում է մոտ երկու երեք օր  :LOL:   Արդյունքում ստացել են ռուսիզմով լի մի տեքստ, օրինակ՝ «Ռիչարդ ես ինձ զգում իմ ապսեի մեջ»  :LOL:  .....

Ասածս էն ա, որ տիտրերը բավական ռեալ են մեզ համար։ Ես  էլ եմ պատրաստ օգնել ինչով կարողանամ։ Հարկավոր է հանդիպել, թիմ ստեղծել և բաշխել աշխատանքները։

----------

Amaru (01.02.2011), Rhayader (02.12.2010), Հայկօ (02.12.2010), Ուլուանա (14.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մի հատը գրեթե պատրաստ է: Մի սուբտիտրը զբաղեցնում է մինչև 50 կիլոբայթ տարածք: Հոսթինգ-տրաֆիկ ծավալային խնդիր չկա, փաստորեն: Մի սուբտիտրը թարգմանվում է մոտ երկու երեկոյում:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, ավելացնեմ, որ այս գործում կարևոր է ոչ միայն թարգմանության մասնակիցների, այլ սպառողի առկայությունը: Ոչ մեկը, ես էլ ներառյալ, չի ցանկանա այդքան ժամանակ ու աշխատանք վատնի մի բանի վրա, որ ոչ մեկին ընդհանրապես պետք չի:


Գրածս ավելի շատ թարգմանելուն էր վերաբերում: Ես ավելի աշխատատար էի պատկերացնում: Չնայած երկու երեկոն էլ քիչ չի, եթե նպատակ կան մի քանի տասնյակ կամ հարյուր ֆիլմ թարգմանել:

----------


## Chuk

Ձայի հետ համաձայն եմ:
Միտքն իսկապես լավն է: Բայց առանց որոշակի ֆինանսավորման, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կարճ կյանք կունենա: Էնտուզիազմով գործի կպնելու դեպքում անելու ենք N կինո (անգամ էական չի N-ը միանիշ, երկնիշ, թե հանկարծ ու եռանիշ թիվ է): Բայց հետո հավեսներս փախնելու ա (ամենայն հավանականությամբ): Այսինքն գուցե նախ պետք ա հաշվարկել, թե արդյո՞ք կարելի ա սա բիզնես նախագիծ սարքել, որը գոնե այնքան գումար բերի, որ իր ծախսերը փակի, երկրորդ հնարավո՞ր է հովանավոր ճարել: Ուղղակի այնքան էլ լավ չի լինի, որ N հատ արվի ու կանգնի:

----------

Rhayader (02.12.2010), Yellow Raven (02.12.2010), Լեո (02.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Չուկ, դե գիտես՝ ես նման բաներից լավ չեմ: Իմ գործը թարգմանելն է:
Ի՞նչ եկամտի մասին է խոսքը ազատ տարածման ենթակա սուբտիտրերի դեպքում (ծառայության վճարովի լինելու դեպքում սա լրիվ անիմաստ է):
Միգուցե գովազդի տեսքով:

----------


## Gayl

> Չուկ, դե գիտես՝ ես նման բաներից լավ չեմ: Իմ գործը թարգմանելն է:
> Ի՞նչ եկամտի մասին է խոսքը ազատ տարածման ենթակա սուբտիտրերի դեպքում (ծառայության վճարովի լինելու դեպքում սա լրիվ անիմաստ է):
> Միգուցե գովազդի տեսքով:


 Rhayader ջան եթե նախագիծը հաջողության հասնի և մարդիկ տենան, որ պահանջարկը մեծանում է, ապա դու կթարգմանես, «մաքուր» սրտով կքցես ինետ, իսկ որոշներն էլ օգտվելով առիթից դիսկերի վրա գրել կտան և փող կաշխատեն, պռակատնոցներ, խանութներ և այլն:

----------


## Gayl

> Ձայի հետ համաձայն եմ:
> Միտքն իսկապես լավն է: Բայց առանց որոշակի ֆինանսավորման, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կարճ կյանք կունենա: Էնտուզիազմով գործի կպնելու դեպքում անելու ենք N կինո (անգամ էական չի N-ը միանիշ, երկնիշ, թե հանկարծ ու եռանիշ թիվ է): Բայց հետո հավեսներս փախնելու ա (ամենայն հավանականությամբ): Այսինքն գուցե նախ պետք ա հաշվարկել, թե արդյո՞ք կարելի ա սա բիզնես նախագիծ սարքել, որը գոնե այնքան գումար բերի, որ իր ծախսերը փակի, երկրորդ հնարավո՞ր է հովանավոր ճարել: Ուղղակի այնքան էլ լավ չի լինի, որ N հատ արվի ու կանգնի:


Չուկ ջան, բայց այդ դեպքում արդյո՞ք մարդիկ կվճարեն, կարծում եմ քիչ հավանական է:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ եկամտի մասին է խոսքը ազատ տարածման ենթակա սուբտիտրերի դեպքում (ծառայության վճարովի լինելու դեպքում սա լրիվ անիմաստ է):
> Միգուցե գովազդի տեսքով:





> Չուկ ջան, բայց այդ դեպքում արդյո՞ք մարդիկ կվճարեն, կարծում եմ քիչ հավանական է:


Մենք իսկի կինոներին փող չենք տալիս, ուր մնաց թե սուբտիտրերին տանք: Բնականաբար խոսք չէր գնում էդ սուբտիտրերը փողով ծախելու մասին, այլ ավելի շուտ ինչ-որ գովազդային ուղղություն մասին: Ուղղակի հայկական կայքերի շուկան քիչ թե շատ իմանալով կարծում եմ, որ դա էլ ռեալ չի: 

Չնայած եթե կինոյի ամենաթեժ պահին սուբտիտրերի մեջ գրվի «Կտցած կաքավ, լավագույն ինտերնետային ակումբը քաղաքում», գուցե և «Կտցած կաքավի» տերն ուզի փող տալ  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (02.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չնայած եթե կինոյի ամենաթեժ պահին սուբտիտրերի մեջ գրվի «Կտցած կաքավ, լավագույն ինտերնետային ակումբը քաղաքում», գուցե և «Կտցած կաքավի» տերն ուզի փող տալ


Պարզ է: Չուկ պատկերացրու օրինակ «Կաքավ» ակումբը քոնն ա, ես էլ գալիս եմ քեզ այդպիսի առաջարկ եմ անում, դե բնականաբար միանգամից մտածում ես, թե քանի հոգի կնայի այդ ֆիլմը, մտածեցի՞ր, ենթադրենք համաձայնվում ես, ինչքան փող կտա՞ս :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բնականաբար չես կարող, օրինակ մի քանի կլուբ գովազդես մեկ ֆիլմի միջոցով, գովազդ կարդան, թե՞ ֆիլմը դիտեն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader ջան եթե նախագիծը հաջողության հասնի և մարդիկ տենան, որ պահանջարկը մեծանում է, ապա դու կթարգմանես, «մաքուր» սրտով կքցես ինետ, իսկ որոշներն էլ օգտվելով առիթից դիսկերի վրա գրել կտան և փող կաշխատեն, պռակատնոցներ, խանութներ և այլն:


Ու՞:

----------

Շինարար (02.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մենք իսկի կինոներին փող չենք տալիս, ուր մնաց թե սուբտիտրերին տանք: Բնականաբար խոսք չէր գնում էդ սուբտիտրերը փողով ծախելու մասին, այլ ավելի շուտ ինչ-որ գովազդային ուղղություն մասին: Ուղղակի հայկական կայքերի շուկան քիչ թե շատ իմանալով կարծում եմ, որ դա էլ ռեալ չի: 
> 
> Չնայած եթե կինոյի ամենաթեժ պահին սուբտիտրերի մեջ գրվի «Կտցած կաքավ, լավագույն ինտերնետային ակումբը քաղաքում», գուցե և «Կտցած կաքավի» տերն ուզի փող տալ


Բայց լուրջ: Իսկ եթե, ասենք, ցանկացած կազմակերպություն հնարավորություն ունենա ֆինանսավորել կոնկրետ սուբտիտր, ու սկզբում անվանումը նշվի՞: Ասենք՝ «Սուբտիտրի հովանավոր՝ «Կտցրած Կաքավ» ինտերնետ-ակումբ» :LOL:

----------

Chuk (02.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Պարզ է: Չուկ պատկերացրու օրինակ «Կաքավ» ակումբը քոնն ա, ես էլ գալիս եմ քեզ այդպիսի առաջարկ եմ անում, դե բնականաբար միանգամից մտածում ես, թե քանի հոգի կնայի այդ ֆիլմը, մտածեցի՞ր, ենթադրենք համաձայնվում ես, ինչքան փող կտա՞ս
> Բնականաբար չես կարող, օրինակ մի քանի կլուբ գովազդես մեկ ֆիլմի միջոցով, գովազդ կարդան, թե՞ ֆիլմը դիտեն:


Գայլ ջան, ես կարծում էի, որ սմայլիկը կհուշի, որ դա կատակ է: Մի կողմ թողնենք Կաքավի տիրոջը, ես որպես դիտող ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհրաժարվեի նման սուբիտրերից:

Ավելի պարզ ու հստակ ասեմ. ես այս պահին, մեր շուկայի պայմաններում, չեմ տեսնում ռեալ մեխանիզմ, որը կարող է հանել սուբտիտրերը հանելու ծախսերը (ծախս ասելով նկատի ունեմ թարգմանչի փողը, քանի որ մտածում եմ, որ միայն էնտուզիազմի վրա արվող գործը ժամանակավոր բնույթ կկրի, թեև իհարկե թեկուզ 5 կինոյի հայերեն սուբտիտրն ունենալն էլ արժեք է, լավ բան է):

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց լուրջ: Իսկ եթե, ասենք, ցանկացած կազմակերպություն հնարավորություն ունենա ֆինանսավորել կոնկրետ սուբտիտր, ու սկզբում անվանումը նշվի՞: Ասենք՝ «Սուբտիտրի հովանավոր՝ «Կտցրած Կաքավ» ինտերնետ-ակումբ»


Այ էսպես, եթե սկզբում նշվում է, իբրև հովանավոր, գուցե և աշխատի  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (02.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ու՞:


Անցած լինի, գրելով չի անելով ա:Կամ մենակով ես այդ գործը անելու կամ մենակ ես մնալու և վերջապես ինքդ էլ զզվելու ես, որովհետև չի գտնվի մեկը ով անիմաստ ժամանակը և սեփական գումարը կվատնի ոչնչի համար :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Անցած լինի, գրելով չի անելով ա:Կամ մենակով ես այդ գործը անելու կամ մենակ ես մնալու և վերջապես ինքդ էլ զզվելու ես, որովհետև չի գտնվի մեկը ով անիմաստ ժամանակը և սեփական գումարը կվատնի ոչնչի համար


Գայլ, ես դա լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակով եմ անում: Տիգրանուհին անգլերեն, ճապոներեն ու այլ լեզուներով ֆիլմեր չի կարողանում նայել (դե, ճապոներեն ես էլ առանձնապես չեմ կարողանում): Իսկ ես թարգմանություններ գրեթե երբեք չեմ վերցնում: Այնպես որ, ես այսպես թե այնպես սա անելու եմ: Հարցը նրանում է, որ փորձում եմ դա մնացածին էլ օգտակար դարձնել: Այնպես որ սրանից փող աշխատելն, իհարկե, հաճելի կլիներ, բայց անձամբ իմ համար բնավ պարտադիր չի: Ես նպատակ չունեմ քանակ ապահովել: Իհարկե, ուրիշները կարող են չունենալ իմ ստիմուլները:

----------

Chuk (02.12.2010), Gayl (02.12.2010), Աթեիստ (02.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելի պարզ ու հստակ ասեմ. ես այս պահին, մեր շուկայի պայմաններում, չեմ տեսնում ռեալ մեխանիզմ, որը կարող է հանել սուբտիտրերը հանելու ծախսերը (ծախս ասելով նկատի ունեմ թարգմանչի փողը, քանի որ մտածում եմ, որ միայն էնտուզիազմի վրա արվող գործը ժամանակավոր բնույթ կկրի, թեև իհարկե թեկուզ 5 կինոյի հայերեն սուբտիտրն ունենալն էլ արժեք է, լավ բան է):


Համաձայն եմ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, ես դա լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակով եմ անում: Տիգրանուհին անգլերեն, ճապոներեն ու այլ լեզուներով ֆիլմեր չի կարողանում նայել (դե, ճապոներեն ես էլ առանձնապես չեմ կարողանում): Իսկ ես թարգմանություններ գրեթե երբեք չեմ վերցնում: Այնպես որ, ես այսպես թե այնպես սա անելու եմ: Հարցը նրանում է, որ փորձում եմ դա մնացածին էլ օգտակար դարձնել: Այնպես որ սրանից փող աշխատելն, իհարկե, հաճելի կլիներ, բայց անձամբ իմ համար բնավ պարտադիր չի: Ես նպատակ չունեմ քանակ ապահովել: Իհարկե, ուրիշները կարող են չունենալ իմ ստիմուլները:


Պարզ է:Ինձ թվացել էր, թե ուզում եք մեծ մասշտաբների հասնող պրոեկտ ստեղծել:

----------


## Դարք

> Ներկայումս թարգմանվում է. «Լուսատտիկների գերեզմանոցը» («Grave of the Fireflies»), ռեժիսոր՝ Իսաո Տակահատա:


Ապրես, շատ լավ անիմե էր :Օգտակար գործ եք անում, շատ ողջունելի է :Smile:

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ, ակումբում բավականին որակով ռեվյուներ գրողներ կան, օտար լեզուներին ընտիր տիրապետողներ կան, վեբ ծրագրավորման մասնագետներ կան: Դե եկեք ես ամեն ինչը համատեղեք ու մի կայք բացեք, որտեղ կլինեն ֆիլմերի հայերեն ռեվյուներ, համապատասխան տորրենտներ (պարտադիր չի սեփական թողարկման լինեն, կարելի է այլ կայքերի հետ համաձայնություն ձեռք բերել, ու նրանց տորրենտները տեղադրել), և այդ ֆիլմին համապատասխան հայերեն սուբտիտրեր: Իսկ գումար կարելի է «վաստակել» այդ կայքում տեղադրված գովազդների շնորհիվ: Եթե կայքը բավականաչափ ռեյտինգ ունեցավ, հաստատ գովազդատուներ կլինեն:

----------

Rhayader (02.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (03.12.2010), Արշակ (03.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Պարզ է:Ինձ թվացել էր, թե ուզում եք մեծ մասշտաբների հասնող պրոեկտ ստեղծել:


Գայլ, ամբիցիաներ չկան: Եթե լինի բազա, որտեղ կարելի է տեղադրել հայերեն սուբտիտրեր, ապա այն կլցվի, ու ես նպատակ չունեմ միայնակ կամ թիմով դա իրականացնել: Ես անում եմ իմ մասը, մի ուրիշն էլ իր մասը կանի, երբ հավես ունենա: Եվ այլն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ երբ ես մի ուրիշ կազմակերպության ներկայացրեցի ծախսված ժամանակը, նրանք պարզապես ծիծաղեցին ասելով, որ իրենցից դա խլում է մոտ երկու երեք օր  Արդյունքում ստացել են ռուսիզմով լի մի տեքստ, օրինակ՝ «Ռիչարդ ես ինձ զգում իմ ապսեի մեջ»  .....


Կմեռնեի, եթե չասեի  :Jpit:  Էդ ռուսիզմ չի, ֆրանսերենից ա էկել, բայց ոչ թե ափսե ա, այլ թամբ: Ախմախ ռուսներն են ափսե հասկացել  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (17.10.2012), Հայկօ (03.12.2010)

----------


## Gago97

Ռուսաստանում և Ուկրաինայում կան ֆիլմեր և մուլտեր թարգմանող խմբեր,բայց քանի որ Հայաստանում, այդպիսի խմբեր չկան(կամ կան բայց շատ քիչ են) առաջարկում եմ ֆիլմերը և մուլտերը դիտել հայերեն սուբթիթլներով(SubTitle) դրա համար առաջարկում եմ բոլորս գրանցվենք http://notabenoid.com կայքում ու սկսենք հայերեն թարգմանել սուբթիթլներ:
Ես կայքը նրա համար է, որ մեզանից մեկը այդ կայքում գցումա ռուսերեն սուբթիտլը, իսմ մյուս գրանցվածները միասին այն թարգմանում են:Սա կայքի մասին թեթև ինֆորմացի է մնացածը կարդացեք կայքում:

Լավ կլինի որ ասեք իմ առաջարկի մասին ձեր կարծիքները:

Հ.Գ. եթե ընդունենք առաջարկս, առաջարկում եմ սուբթիթլը գցողը այստեղ նաև գրի ինչ սուբթիթլա գցել ու ետ սուբթիթլի ֆիլմը որտեղից կարող ենք քաշել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական. «Առաջարկում եմ մի հետաքրքիր և օգտակար միտք` կինոսիրողների և հայերենը զարգացնելու համար» թեման միացվել է սույն թեմային:*

----------

Հայկօ (01.02.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Ժող ջան հնարավո՞ր ա անգլերեն օն լայն ֆիլմ նայել, ու միաժամանակ անգլերեն սաբթայթլով  :Cool:

----------

